# Potential legal problem brewing



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

For the first time in 15 years of doing our haunt, we have a potential problem brewing. Around 7 p.m. a young boy around 10 or so came to the entrance of the haunt. He was given a candy bar and entered the dark, foggy tunnel. He came out a few seconds later and asked my wife's friend if she had a band aid as he had fallen and scraped his hand. she looked at the hand and it was fine, telling him he would be okay and didn't need a band aid. The kid then left and walked down the street. About 20 minutes later he returns with his mother. She comes blustering up to my wife and her friend and says she wants to know what happened as her son told her he had been BITTEN by someone in the canopy! She went on to say that " a doctor down the street" looked at him and said it was a bite and that he should be seen in the ER. Not sure what doctor she was referring to as it was afte 7 p.m. and there are no GP's in the area. The kid had changed his story and said he was grabbed, then bitten. My wife's friend told the mom that the kid said he had fallen. The mom then wants to know who was in the tunnel and what was going on in there. At this point, I'm hearing the commotion (she was making quite a production) and I go out to see what the problem is. The kid looks fine. His hand is not bleeding or anything. She starts getting in my face demanding to know who's house this is and who is working in the canopy. She then starts saying she has to take her kid to the ER. Then she goes to her car and calls the police!! THe cops show up and ask what happened. We each give our version of the story and the lady is sitting in her friggin car for 25 minutes on her cell phone! So much for her kid needing medical attention. The cop takes our names, address, DOB, etc. Very unsettling as this is happening at peak TOT hours and there are 40-50 people waiting to go through the haunt. I question my son and his friend who are in the canopy. They didn't touch the kds nor notice him having fallen. They certainly didn't bite him!
The cop told us that he told her to get the kid checked out and have a doctors report from and ED. If she opted to file a complaint, they would be contacting us. This is the kind of crap that makes me want to say to hell with it and just go back to front yard display and hand out candy. This woman (like many of our visitors) drive up from lesser neighborhoods in their big SUV's and let their kids go off by themselves. Obviously in their own hoods no one is giving out squat so they come to ours and we give them a great time. Most are very appreciative and tell us thanks. This lady is obviously out for something. I'm waiting now for the call that she is trying to sue us. AFAICS, she has little to go on and the kid is obviously being coached or he is just lying. So ludicrous! As much as we love Halloween and putting on our haunt, I can't be worrying about someone out to sue us. Hoping nothing comes of it. Will update if needed.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

This is what stops me from opening my Haunt to the public. I know there are bloodsuckers out there just waiting to try and get whatever they can. My prayers are with you on this. Hopefully calmer heads will prevail in the end.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

a bite and a scabe are very different. If she went to the ER with the police the ER will be able to confirm that its a scrabe on hes hand, and the joke is on her. Sue her for ruining youre halloween  no seriously I dont think anything will come of it -there are always people like this, and they shouldnt be the reason to stop haunting. (and if it continues, just put up a big sigh in bloody letters saying " enter here at own risk!" and you will be legally free of responsibilety.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Jdubba I hope nothing comes of this.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Jdubba I am sorry this had to happen and damper the night for you! I don't know why people do this sort of thing. Hopefully things won't get that far. I wouldn't let this one kid spoil the fun of Halloween that you do for so many kids.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

It put a damper on the whole evening, but I'm thinking it won't go anywhere. Their story is inconsistant and it's pretty clear they are out to scam someone. Hoping if they push it, a judge would see what's really going on.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow...just wow. Why does there always have to be someone wanting to ruin an awesome thing?!  I'm sorry this is happening, jdubbya.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree, with the inconsistencies in their stories & not going ~right to the ER (esp. after being advised to by the cops), something is up. Hoping for the best, & sorry it put a damper on your evening!


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Please don't hate me for saying this but, being a Canadian, we have to sit back and laugh at the way Americans are so Litigation Happy. Here, you had better have something more than a scrape on your hand AND, if you do manage to get into a court and pass the original litmus test with your frivolous suit, there is a maximum ceiling that you can sue up to (yes of course there are certain exceptions) but, from where i sit (in Canada OR the United States) it is quite evident to me that Lawyers are certainly running (and ruining) our society. I say......suck it up and deal with the scratch kid.........This is a HUGE reason that i only run a static display every year, i can't be bothered with the whiners and scammers out there that are looking to get something more from someone else because they can't earn it on their own......


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my! She definitely wants to get something out of this. And If my little one had fallen (with no major wound) I would have picked her up, brushed her off, kissed the 'boo-boo' and continued on. They're kids. They fall. Mine fell off her bike on the side walk and got a pretty nasty scrape on her elbow and I didn't sue the city! This woman is outta her damn mind! I'll be prayin' for ya dubb!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm hoping nothing comes of it, and I'm confident it will eventually be tossed if they do pursue something. Having been sued (over saving someone's life no less), I wouldn't wish that upon anyone. (even though it was dropped, eventually, it was a major pain in the ass)


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I would keep going to spite them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with James B. Don't let a crazy situation like this ruin all your hard and work and fun. Stick with it. Bummer though.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish you would have politely pulled out your video camera and filmed her rant...to document the incident and prevent her from changing her story.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Scruffywolf said:


> Please don't hate me for saying this but, being a Canadian, we have to sit back and laugh at the way Americans are so Litigation Happy. Here, you had better have something more than a scrape on your hand AND, if you do manage to get into a court and pass the original litmus test with your frivolous suit, there is a maximum ceiling that you can sue up to (yes of course there are certain exceptions) but, from where i sit (in Canada OR the United States) it is quite evident to me that Lawyers are certainly running (and ruining) our society. I say......suck it up and deal with the scratch kid.........This is a HUGE reason that i only run a static display every year, i can't be bothered with the whiners and scammers out there that are looking to get something more from someone else because they can't earn it on their own......


You're my new best friend.


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. She sounds like she is definitely after something. If her child really did need medical attention (which I don't think he did) then she should have brought him to the ER right away, not sit on the phone in her car and rant about it. She would lose some credibility if it went to court, not to mention the changing stories as well. I really hope it doesn't go any further. Please don't let this incidence dampen your spirits!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Scruffywolf said:


> Please don't hate me for saying this but, being a Canadian, we have to sit back and laugh at the way Americans are so Litigation Happy. Here, you had better have something more than a scrape on your hand AND, if you do manage to get into a court and pass the original litmus test with your frivolous suit, there is a maximum ceiling that you can sue up to (yes of course there are certain exceptions) but, from where i sit (in Canada OR the United States) it is quite evident to me that Lawyers are certainly running (and ruining) our society. I say......suck it up and deal with the scratch kid.........This is a HUGE reason that i only run a static display every year, i can't be bothered with the whiners and scammers out there that are looking to get something more from someone else because they can't earn it on their own......


That's what i thought too. As a Canadian we don't see this kind of crap, it isn't worth anyone's time or effort. Americans just love to sue each other for some reason or another. I guarantee you if a cop was involved here they would have told the rotten kid to "suck it up princess" and move on and told the mother to go home and take her meds. It wouldn't be worth the paperwork and would get anywhere. Lawyers charge a retainer fee here, so our system is a little different. Unless you cough up some dough, you lawsuit isn't going anywhere here. 

What the worst part is that all the time and effort that is put into a haunt, one little sh*t and his mother may stop it from carrying on next year.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this after all your hard work you put into your haunt! I agree with the other posts that probably nothing will come out of it since she'd probably lose major credibility just trying to retell her story. Makes me so sad that people will result to this type of thing, whether out of laziness or desperation or just plain craziness! Maybe just look into a simple rules/liability sign that you could hang to prevent future minor issues? Keep doing what you do! I bet you can start another 15+ year streak!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hang in there and fight her all the way if need be. The facts and the truth are on your side. These bottom feeders try to scare people into a quick settlement, and fade away if you call their bluff. Otherwise they'll do it to someone else. It's certainly true that greed and ridiculous lawsuits have crippled our country. I know numerous stories from friends who are business owners about how they were harrassed by scammers with nothing but quick cash on their agenda. One local attraction had to stop their haunt because of high insurance premiums. Another one owns a skating rink and has never lost a suit because there are ample warnings posted, and he fought every lawsuit filed against him and won. Yet another friend owned a convenience store and someone claims they slipped on something. He found out that the same person filed several other similar complaints, all against businesses, but the law stated that previous ones couldn't be brought up in court. What a joke...Good luck.


----------



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

My friends with haunts all have disclaimer signs in their yard just for that purpose


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

She certainly didn't help her case any by not IMMEDIATELY taking the kid to the ER. If he had any kind of serious injury, you'd think that would be the FIRST thing a mother would do. Calling the police, filling out a report, and spending an hour to do it basically destroys her credibility. That, and the fact that the boy went other places after the alleged injury and didn't get medical attention the entire time makes the whole thing rather ridiculous. 

The "next step" for her was to go to the ER, tell the attending nurse that her son got a bite. The doctor would then look at the wound, clean it, and dress it. He might or might not make a notation that it's not a bite, but a scratch. She'll then get an attorney. The attorney will write you a "demand letter", saying the boy was injured on your property. That letter will outline the mother's demand you pay for the ER, pain, suffering, something for the kid's college fund, and all legal expenses for a total of $50k. Forward the letter to your insurance carrier. If your insurance company has half a brain, they'll agree to pay for the mother's out of pocket cost for the ER visit and a few hundred dollars (which will probably all go to the lawyer) to avoid litigation. Nuisance suits like this aren't worth fighting in court, even though the woman has NO case (the child's testimony is suspect since it's self-serving and conflicting, the kids in the tunnel saw nothing, the mother can't testify she saw anything, the doctor will rely on his notes, and you can be sure there will be no pictures of the wound before being cleaned or immediately after). You can be pretty much assured that you won't hear anything more about it. 

My wife and I were involved in one of these where a motorist swerved to avoid hitting my wife leaving our driveway, crossed 2 lanes of traffic, and sideswiped a car that was coming in the opposite direction. The thing was, my wife's car never left our driveway. And the motorist involved had just made an illegal right on red 150' away from our driveway. He clearly wasn't in control of his car if, after making a turn only 150' away and doing perhaps 20mph, he crossed 2 lanes of traffic and hit another car. His demand was for a new $700 bumper for his truck. When I say that the new bumper doubled the value of his vehicle, I am NOT exaggerating. My insurance company did pay it, but didn't hit us with a "chargeable accident", didn't ask us to pay our collision deductible, or anything. They paid the $700 and chalked it up to "cheaper to settle than litigate".


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Just to offer an alternative theory of the crime, there's no way to know what the deal with this kid was. It could have been that his mother had told him he wasn't allowed to go out tot, and he said he was just going to friend's hoise or something. Then he got busted by the Mom and hatched this story to try to get out of trouble by heaping trouble on someone else.

Mom flys off the handle and gets all righteously indignant before she's thought things through. After she realizes she's made an ass of herself, it all goes away.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to my world. I own and run a karate school. Every single thing I do, I have to say, "okay, what can someone sue me for"?
It limits what we can do big time. Don't even get me started about the sidewalks! Keep your chin up and focus on the positive. If you let that one person get under your skin, then they won.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

You try to bring joy and fright to people and it bites you on the ass (no pun intended). I hope nothing comes out of it. Next year put security cameras in your haunt. this way you would have proof that nothing happened. After reading this I know I am!
Hmmmm this sounds like the making of a new prop! get the same costume as the boy was wearing, put it on a corps skeleton and put it next to a sign that says "ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!"


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

We're in the middle of a lawsuit now. Hubby runs his own business and he finally ran into THAT customer. It isn't any fun. It's been going on since 2009. We're on the final stage which is a jury trial. We made an offer just to end the whole stupid thing and they refused so we're just waiting it out right now. It can be a pain in the butt and it's caused me many sleepless nights and anxiety but looking at it from a different perspective...it isn't the end of the world. At the very least she gets the money she's looking for(which would give her a free bathroom worth over 10 grand) and we request to make the smallest payments possible just to get under her skin. We did have an arbitration last year and they lowered the amount she was suing for by a couple of grand but we weren't comfortable with the figure b/c there's so much more to the story. 

I just wanted to say keep your chin up. The judges and magistrates aren't stupid and can tell when something is "off". It's what they do for a living. She's not going to walk away with the thousands she thinks she is. If anything they'd give her hospital bills and that's it but being as how she sat there and didn't go tearing off to the ER to get her "poor baby" some help is going to be very questionable and not look good for her as the mother of a supposedly "injured" child. Most parents are more concerned with getting help for their injured kids FIRST and then trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

there is no crime in falling no report should have been written.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Grimsley said:


> You try to bring joy and fright to people and it bites you on the ass (no pun intended). I hope nothing comes out of it. Next year put security cameras in your haunt. this way you would have proof that nothing happened. After reading this I know I am!
> Hmmmm this sounds like the making of a new prop! get the same costume as the boy was wearing, put it on a corps skeleton and put it next to a sign that says "ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!"


I totally agree with the camera idea...


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

and where were the parents that they would let a 10 yo child roam free without being there to supervise.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I heard that in Abe Lincoln's lawyer days there were more law suits per/capita than in any other time in our history.
Maybe it was all about who owned land?
I have seen alot of "What goes around, comes around" during my 62 yrs. We can only hope...and watch.. then smirk.
A co-worker of my Son's kept "tripping" in campgrounds, collecting money, then she was found to have an incurable diesease.
Funny how things work sometimes.


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

This has been a worry of our since we started letting tot's tour our lab. Much food for thought....


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

jollygorilla said:


> and where were the parents that they would let a 10 yo child roam free without being there to supervise.


I was thinking the same thing. What if the kid wasn't supposed to go as far as your house but did anyway. He gets scratched or whatever in your haunt and goes running back to mommy BUT WAIT! Mommy told him not to go that far w/o her so how is he going to get out of this one...play the sympathy card. He spins his yarn taking the focus off the fact he wandered further than he should have and presto he's not in trouble but you are.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hopefully the Mother is just a *itch, and that's the end of it. But with all the ambulance chasers out there I know how you feel, I was in an accident with a cyclist he had up too two years to decide whether or not to sue. That's all I could think about for two years, for your sake I hope common sense prevails.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

I doubt anything will come of it. Some people just cause drama for the sake of drama. We had a teenage girl who came through say that the e-crackers (at LEAST 4 ft away) "burned" her. She wasn't trying to cause a scene or sue.. she just said "please don't set those off again, they burned me last time". We obliged... but I still think she was full of it... I have played with those things way too much and never been burned.. And as harmless a little comment as it might have been.. it really bugs me to be falsely accused of harming someone.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the most terrifying haunt of all time must be a pitch black room full of rabid lawyers. 

Nothing's scarier than attorneys....they're more relentless than zombies, preying upon and taking advantage of the reactionary emotive rhetoric of idiots like this broad in your story. As for the kid, rub some dirt in it and quit being a pansy. 

My tolerance for this sort of stuff is getting lower by the day. It only puts a damper on the fun-seeking hard-working people such as those who populate this site and work their asses off to give people a good time.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

stickman6 said:


> I doubt anything will come of it. Some people just cause drama for the sake of drama. We had a teenage girl who came through say that the e-crackers (at LEAST 4 ft away) "burned" her. She wasn't trying to cause a scene or sue.. she just said "please don't set those off again, they burned me last time". We obliged... but I still think she was full of it... I have played with those things way too much and never been burned.. And as harmless a little comment as it might have been.. it really bugs me to be falsely accused of harming someone.


Or it's so realistic it's psychosomatic. She may have indeed *thought* that she had gotten burned by it because the effect is so real that "your mind makes it real". It really is far too easy to convince people that something fake is real, that's how magicians and haunted houses and Psychic Friends stay in business 

As far as the OP, I really hope nothing comes of it. Whether or not you win any lawsuit you still have to go through the trauma of dealing with it. I agree that we are *overly* litigious, but on the other hand that same system is what keeps people from being killed, maimed, or turned into zombies by unscrupulous people and companies. That McDonalds lawsuit that people always throw around as an example of the stupidity? The cup melted, she didn't spill it. They had been reprimanded multiple times for keeping the coffee so hot that it was dangerous. I bet the owners/managers of that store think twice about ignoring broken equipment instead of fixing it promptly.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

It sounds very suspicious.. I think that you might want to have a sign on your haunt that says children under the age of _______ are not allowed in the haunt without adult supervision.... We are not responsible or liable in anyway...This way, even if it does happen, it may cover you a bit on the legal end.

Rob


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

scammer!!!!
Keep doing what you love don't worry about that hag!!!


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh this sort of thing drives me mad!

Firstly, I'm sure you'll hear nothing more about this - ever, so please don't worry about it. If something does come of it, well cross that bridge when you come to it.

I'm afraid when you live in a litigeous society these things, very occasionally, happen. I posted something a few months back on here about this sort of thing and how here in the UK we're getting this happen more and more. The amount of "Injury lawyers" adverts on our TVs, in magazines, radio etc. is ever increasing with the standard "no win, no fee", which means people effectively have nothing to lose. Having said that, one would think that these bloodsucking "lawyers" would at least cast an eye over alleged claims to see if they've any chance of getting it past first base. And this is where I would think this 'lady' would come unstuck should she pursue the matter. I don't know how the system works over there but if she would be liable for her own costs should she lose or abandon her 'case' then that in itself may well put her off.

In a nutshell, I think it's a scam.

If I were you, I'd go visit any other haunters in your area/neighbourhood that you know have displays and/or walk throughs to see if, by chance, they also had a similar thing happen. It makes me wonder that if this is a scam, which I think it is, then there's a good chance that she/they tried it on other haunters too working on the law of averages - try once and they'd be unlikely to be successful, try half a dozen times and they may well get "lucky" once. They may well even have a friend in a lawfirm that knows how to knock out scary/frightening letters listing $500 for ER & doctor fees hoping that one of the people they hit will just settle and pay up to make it go away.

You never know, you may well be able to turn the tables on her and get her for attempted fraud?

Whatever, good luck although I think "don't worry" is more apt!


----------



## chaoscat (Nov 3, 2005)

This is one of the reasons I've always limited my haunt to the front yard. There are no walls, enclosures or hidden spaces. Yes, it cuts down on the scare factor a bit as people can sometimes see the upcoming prop go off as people ahead of them pass through. But, I'd rather have that, than things "happening" that I can't see. People helping in the haunt have always been cautioned not to touch and not to chase. I've seen too many horror stories on here about actors being punched or people stealing/damaging props. A claim like this is one of those things I've always dreaded. My son has nagged me a number of times to expand the haunt, but I just don't want to take the risk. It's very sad that fear of litigation is ruining the fun for our younger generation. Many things that were available to us as children would just be considered too risky today.


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

chaoscat said:


> Many things that were available to us as children would just be considered too risky today.



This is sooo true. When I think what my friends and I used to do and get up to as kids it's amazing that we never killed ourselves, or at least badly got injured. And yet we didn't - as they say, kids 'bounce'. and you know what? We all made it into adulthood with no problems - in fact I think it taught us all to judge risk and if we did hurt ourselves we never did it again (well, mostly not!  ).


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I posted a sign at the entrance - ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK, strobes/smoke warning, no child without a parent or guardian(Don't have one you can't go through),and lastly -DO NOT ENTER-WAIT FOR GUIDE....I go over the sign with people before we enter, I take up to 4 people at a time, keep a flashlight with me in case the lights go out, I can shine the path for them and I go in last to follow them through so I can see exactly what happens if there is a problem-I see it with my own eyes.....I make sure everything is lit with no dark passages so they don't trip....No one can ever be too safe but I try to think of EVERYTHING....Sorry to hear your troubles....Hope it goes away soon......ZR


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

chaoscat said:


> Many things that were available to us as children would just be considered too risky today.


Yep...when I was a kid... I loved my "Yard Darts". You don't see those anymore for some reason.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow my heart goes out to you. 

3 years ago I was in a minor car accident (less than 5 miles per hour)....Although I didn't know it at the time.... within mins someone was coaching her over the phone and before the police even showed up at the scene she had a lawyer

She was acting strangely and her story was inconsistent.... & people advised me not to worry... so I didn't 

Almost a year goes by and I hear nothing from her or my insurance agency.... and then I receive a lawsuit for 1.5 million dollars... a year later (almost 2 years after the original accident .. it actually went to trial) 

My insurance agency was almost completely unprepared... her lawyers had been preparing for 2 years.

She didn't go to ER. Because the ER is impartial. The only medical documentation were from her own doctors (who don't get paid unless she wins... and who actually legally get paid for their time to show up in court to testify). And by the time our insurance company learned of her "injuries" they had already "healed" 

My insurance company said it was not uncommon for mystery witnesses to appear..... or for people to show up with greater/ different injuries after the accident 

My lawyer also said once someone has legal and doctor bills they almost always get some settlement.... and when kids are involved the settlements tend to be larger.. 

*Once lawyers get involved it is a nightmare... So my advice is *

Everyone should write down in great detail what happened last night. Get statements from anyone who was there. After 1-2 years people forget details. Include details about what they look like, what they were wearing, what you were wearing, what they were driving, the name of the officer who responded etc. 

Take pictures of the haunt. 

Call your home owners insurance company IMMEDIATELY. Ask to talk to someone involved with fraud/ litigation. You may have to pay a higher premium...but it is not worth not being covered if you get sued. If you don't want to involve you insurance company yet, contact an attorney... $200 is worth some piece of mind and protection.. and some lawyers will even consult for free

Follow up with the Police Department. Request the Police Report. Review the Police Report. Sumbit in Writing any Challenges,Questions, or Additional Information you have.

Do not give them any money, or offer to pay any bills, or give them any gifts/ apology letters etc. until you talk to a lawyer. Any of that could look like an admission of guilt. 

And in the future.. You should 

1) Take pics of anyone who is "injured" and their "injuries". Make sure any verbal statements are made in front of multiple witnesses.
2) Escort "injured" kids to their parents.... Bring a first aid kit and offer them an antibacterial wipe, a bandaid, and an Extra Candy Bar. Explain to the parent yourself what happened. Make sure the kid confirms your story. 
3) If anyone starts to act suspiciously... take pics... if you go to trial a pic of the parent hanging out on the car talking on the phone with their kid playing unattended... may persuade ppl that the injury wasn't very serious 
3) Do not allow kids to work the haunt without direct supervision.... even though they are trustworthy... they are the easiest targets for a lawsuit... 
4) Keep all actors within eyesight and hearing range of each other
5) Put up cameras and put signs on your lawn notifying people that they are being taped (will deter fraud)
6) Put up a sign assigning liability to patrons 
7) DO not allow kids to enter the haunt without an adult 

Good Luck ....you don't deserve this


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree, take pictures, get statemenets and get the police report. Give your insurance company a heads up. I'm going through something myself right now. The splatter witch I made for the front of my truck flew off a couple weeks ago. It's made out of flimsy pvc and stuffed with batting and had a skull on it that was only about 1/16 inch thick. I had it attached with some zip ties and never had a prob. in the past. A very heavy wind came up and ripped it off the truck front and it went up in the air. Well, a car of girls started honking their horns and we motioned yes, we knew the witch flew off. We were looking for the next left so we could go back and get it. Well, they came around behind us, and pulled in behind us at the next left that we could turn around at. Before I was even to their car to say, thanks we knew about it falling off, she was screaming from her window that she wanted out insurance inf.! I couldn't believe it. I went back to the truck, told my other half to start taking pics of their car because, I would be damned if they were going to get any money from this ****. I went back and brought my insurance and he started taking pics of the front and sides of the car. Her insurance was expired and I told her that. I then went to write everything down. She and her friend never got out of their car that they were so worried about. My other half was pretty upset and mentioned that they might want to call the cops. She said she already did! Ok, there wasn't any apparent damage on the car and I took a pic of her in case she swapped drivers. We went back to the side of the truck while I wrote everthing down. 2 highway patrol cars show up and a local police car!!! I asked if it was a slow day or what. He said that it was called in that two men were harrassing 3 defenseless females after we hit their vehicle.  WTF! The police looked at their car and couldn't find any damage. The girl said that they drove over the witch but, my other half saw it fly over onto the shoulder. The police had us get back into out truck but, the girls still never got out of their car. We weren't given any tickets after we explained what happened. We were let go and we went back to get the witch. There wasn't any parts in the road except on the shoulder of the highway. A week went by and our insurance was contacted that the front of their car was damaged. She had dropped it off to get repaired and was now in a rental and wanted out insurance to pay for it! She skipped going to get it checked out by our insurance company and was expecting us to just pay up. Like hell. We told our insurance company everything that happened, how she changed her story, sent pics of the car and the stuffed witch. Now we are waiting to see what happens. We are NOT going to pay for this and will take them to court. There isn't any way we are going to pay for some money hungry gold diggers. Be prepared. There are lawyers out there that will try to back them up and collect from you. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is beyond ridiculous! Sorry, jdubbya


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Doubt this will do anything other than ruin what would otherwise be a good evening. I would advise anyone with a yard haunt to contact their insurance carrier and see if they offer special event coverage which raises your coverage during the haunt and also require ALL children under a certain age be accompanied by their parent. Good Luck!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your situation. Hang in there. I'm sure things will work out for you.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like someone out scamming for free money. Hang in there J, wont go anywhere.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a scam to me. And another reason for me to only ever do a display. Mad props to those of you willing to deal with the mindless masses.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry buddy that really sucks. Hope all goes well for you. If you got her information you could always do a background check to see if she has any previous lawsuiets/records. I have a family members that are very sue happy. I wish you the best.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Forgot to add if their story changes you should get all of the police reports and tell them you'll file a countersuiet for emotional distress or something.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

a enter at your own risk sign cant stop you from being sued, hell ,you could have every person sign a waiver before entering and still get sued in civil court,, its sad really, its the world we live in, and the sole reason i dont do a walkthrough.. good luck


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Scruffywolf said:


> Please don't hate me for saying this but, being a Canadian, we have to sit back and laugh at the way Americans are so Litigation Happy. Here, you had better have something more than a scrape on your hand AND, if you do manage to get into a court and pass the original litmus test with your frivolous suit, there is a maximum ceiling that you can sue up to (yes of course there are certain exceptions) but, from where i sit (in Canada OR the United States) it is quite evident to me that Lawyers are certainly running (and ruining) our society. I say......suck it up and deal with the scratch kid.........This is a HUGE reason that i only run a static display every year, i can't be bothered with the whiners and scammers out there that are looking to get something more from someone else because they can't earn it on their own......


 but wait, why would you run a static display only if your afraid of being sued because canadians dont sue....?HUH


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

This really sucks.

(I know, understatement of the century, right?)

Of course its a scam. Of course it would never hold up in court. She knows it. So why do it, why put you through this H*ll and ruin everyone's life? 

Because it works. As sad and pathetic as it is, it works. She's betting that it won't go to court, that the case will be settled before then, that either you or your insurance company will pay her off to go away - because most of the time, that's exactly what happens. 

I won't repeat the great advice that's already been giving - people of this forum are an amazing, with their breadth of knowledge and willingness to share. Really sorry you're going through this. Let us know how it progresses.


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

zero said:


> a enter at your own risk sign cant stop you from being sued, hell ,you could have every person sign a waiver before entering and still get sued in civil court,, its sad really, its the world we live in, and the sole reason i dont do a walkthrough.. good luck


You are right; however; A no trespassing sign will stop them whether they were invited or not. We posted 4 of them up this year.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

jdubbya, I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to you. I am yet again galled by the scummy actions of humanity, and such things cause me to wonder if their is truly any hope for the species. But then, I find myself surrounded by great folks such as on this forum, and it reminds me that there are some who do care. Some that do the right thing, and that still follow a higher path. That glimmer of hope is enough to keep me pressing on. Don't let it get you down mate.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I truly appreciate all of the supportive comments and advice. Much to consider. Today I talked to a good friend who lives down the block and who happened to be standing right behind the lady as the story changed three times. She said she would be willing to testify if it came to that. Another neighbor is a State Police woman and said she doubts it will amount to anything. She sees this all the time. I have heard nothing and plan to call the police dept on Friday to see if a complaint had been filed. Also wondering if there is a time limit for someone to file a complaint. Everyone I have spoken to feels that this is just a scam and will blow over. Hoping they are correct. I will keep you posted. This situation is food for thought for all of us though. Thanks again fellow HF peeps! You're the best!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> I truly appreciate all of the supportive comments and advice. Much to consider. Today I talked to a good friend who lives down the block and who happened to be standing right behind the lady as the story changed three times. She said she would be willing to testify if it came to that. another neighbor is a Stat Polic woman and said she doubts it will amount to anything. She sees this all the time. I have heard nothing and plan to call the police dept on Friday to see if a complaint had been filed. Also wondering if there is a time limit for someone to file a complaint. Everyone I have spoken to feels that this is just a scam and will blow over. Hoping they are corrct. I will keep you posted. This situation is food for thought for all of us though. Thanks again fellow HF peeps! You're the best!


I'm so glad you've got neighbors that saw what happened with this woman... and hopefully you can get statements from them, from the police and/or others on scene so that it's obvious this woman would be trumping up charges to just try to get money if it comes to that.

I hate hate HATE that this happened and she's cast a pall over your Halloween.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Zero.....in answer to your query, i never said that we can't sue someone in Canada, i merely stated that the heaviest weight is usually on the person claiming damages. We still have the insurance scammers here as well....the "Oh you rear ended my vehicle and now i'm paralyzed for life", scammers. Here, there is a story about a guy who broke into an elderly couples home late one night and began to "burgle" their domicile and, in the commission of this offense he fell down their basement stairs breaking his leg. Of course the elderly couple awoke hearing the noise and called the Police who came and arrested the offender. While in jail he sued the couple for having unsafe, slippery stairs without treads AND.......get this kiddies.....HE WON his suit! Craziness happens in all civilizations i guess (good thing the homeowner's insurance paid for the damages, which ends up costing you and me anyway). So, in answer to your query, i only run a static display to avoid any chance of someone tripping or falling on cables or hoses. The homeowners insurance covers all other normal and possible natural obstacles expected in our day to day lives (uneven sidewalks, unlevel ground etc.) For the record (and this is only my personal view) the minute you have to go to court and defend yourself (no matter how outrageous the charges) you lose anyway. Criminal Lawyers, Civil Lawyers and Family Lawyers will fleece you coming and going.......like the man said "what do you call 5000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?...........a good start.........Cheers all......


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

We had a couple close calls from guests acting a fool ... walking backwards through rooms, running, pushing, trying to climb walls, etc ... Had several guests fall but one in particular fell on our skeleton in an old trunk prop but she admitted she was walking backwards. We immediately put a hold on sending in the next group and made sure she was okay. Though she insisted to my wife that everything was okay there is that lingering thought that a day or two later when she is beyond sore she is going to blame us for the incident.

Obviously your situation escalated about as far as it could go from something that sounds so minor. I just hope nothing comes of it but do you have a rules sign? I know it is cliche for Halloween but even something that states, "Enter at your own risk". It is situations like these that happen that really make me consider if spending the countless hours building and preparing a haunt for the public is even worth the risk of encountering some sue happy wack-a-doo? Personally I don't care what I have to do buy one, but next year if we hold another haunt we are using video surveillance to cover our assk's.

Please keep us posted if the situation unfolds further.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Wish my hubby was more sue happy when he was hit by a car on his bike a couple months ago and just let the woman go with NO info on her. He complains everyday about lingering pain now 
About this case...how old are the kids that were working the haunt? Isn't it just a case between minors and will stay on that level IF it is (ridiculously) considered a bite?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Deadna said:


> Wish my hubby was more sue happy when he was hit by a car on his bike a couple months ago and just let the woman go with NO info on her. He complains everyday about lingering pain now
> About this case...how old are the kids that were working the haunt? Isn't it just a case between minors and will stay on that level IF it is (ridiculously) considered a bite?


The boys working in the area in question are 15 and 16. Both are mature and responsible. All actors, even the adults were told not to touch anyone and to stay at least three feet away from patrons. I have no reason to believe they didn't, and to insinuate that one of them intentionally bit her son is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel sick reading about vultures like this woman, who are so selfish and greedy they don't care about anything but money. You don't deserve to be worrying about that lowlife, jdubbya, especially after you worked hard on something that so many people could enjoy, for free, no less. I think it's safe to say that you have an entire forum of people hoping that everything turns out fine for you.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its entitled scum bags like this lady that ruin it for everyone else. Sorry to hear about the troubles. I hope you can find it in your heart to continue.


----------

